# Before and after



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would just like to see your dogs before and after conditioning  I'll start.
Here's my Dosia as a fat pup lol 



















As you can see in the pics he had very little muscle tone and no tuck at all.

Here are new pics of him after spring pole, fetch and hand walking.



















Side view


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I love Dosia such a cutie  And the change is noticeable : D


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow what a huge difference! he looks great. Guess I need to get to learn about conditioning.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you very much. Dosia send kisses. He really has changed a lot since last year.


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

How old is he? He is one cute pup...even as a fat pup  
My boy Ruin is 6 months and almost 50 lbs! He is very tall and scrawny looking. He is growing so fast, I can't wait to see how he looks in a year


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia just turned 2 on Halloween. Man has he grown sine we got him at 9 weeks. I knew he would be big but dang. He's about 70lbs and 25in from ground to his front shoulder. Your pup sounds like he's gunna be a big ol boy  I can't wait to see more pics and watch him as he grows


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Turn Dosia into a reindeer for Christmas


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dosia Looks Great KG!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Alright here I go! lol

Stack

















Faith

















Dumae

















Xena- Due to her being a puppy she is not being conditioned! 
Play and her growing is shaping her nicely tho.

















Bee















*​


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Looking great Dosia. love that boy

ANd wow holly, good work!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Omg this thread is awesome. When I get back to the pc I can get a timeline pic of onyx but I dunno if it will show a leaning out process

This is going to be a good thread good idea


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you guys for the love. This boy makes me so proud.

Great pics Holly you can really see the difference in Stack the most I think. They are all looking gorgeous


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Stack and Faith lol. Both of them are like half the amount of dog. Faith I covered up one rib tho. In that photo she went down a bit further than I was wanting. 

I think this is a great thread and its going to be great to see everyone's dogs.


Dosia looks fab! by the way.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok some of you mayknow this puppy and most of you probably dont bt here is my old puppy Rylie (Riry) this was the first day we git here








ok and here is her older sorry about it being in my profile 
Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - Carley's Album: my dogs - Picture


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

They area all beauty's but I think Stack's after pictures are my favorite! I wish I could play with all of them


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love that last pic of Bee Holly she looks like the zoomies are setting in


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's my boy, please excuse the second pic- his back isnt that bad, it's the way he's standing lol- 
Not yet where I want him tho. He's 18 inches tall to the withers- and 62-67 lbs.


----------

